# Lights On Or Lights Off ?



## jacko (Mar 2, 2006)

just a quick question,does it matter if you dose fertilizers using th EI method while the Lights are on or off ?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I dose iron or trace w/iron just about the same time that the lights come. Iron doesn't stay in suspension in the water column as long as the other ferts.

It doesn't matter about the other ferts when you dose either day or night IMO. I sometimes dose the night before the other ferts that I need for the following day.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Personally, I've never found any difference.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

My lights don't come on until 1PM, and I dose my ferts before I leave for work at 5:30AM. Never seen a problem.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I dose ferts at 7:50am when I leave for school, lights come on at about 10:30am and are on until 8:00 or 9:00 at night. Haven't seen a problem yet either.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I also have not seen a real difference. However some people like to dose in the morning (lights on) because for whatever reason they get some cloudiness that eventually disappears when they get home.

Dose Lights on or off, basically no difference. My lights are on (2-3 hours prior) when I dose.

-John N.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think the most important thing about dosing is to do it with some consistency. Whether you dose in the am or pm, lighst on or off doesn't really seem to matter, just pick a time that works well with your schedule.

Like John said, if you experience cloudiness when dosing, this may be a good time to change your dosing pattern to just just after the lights go off. This will give you at least 12 hours for any "cloudiness" to clear up


----------



## jacko (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks to everyone who has posted on this thread,i must admit i didn't think it would make much difference but i too go out of the house before lights on and thats when i tend to do it.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i dose mine 2pm, my lights goes on 11am. But yeah im experiancing the cloudiness, so i think i have to change the schedule.


----------

